# Might Be A Stupid ? Lol



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

This might be a stupid question but Im not exactly an expert on live plants but whats the name of the plant that looks like grass that most members on her put in their tanks sometimes in random spots.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

im thinking dwarf hair grass?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Probably is hair grass.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

dwarf sag,hair grass, smaller vals...

If you have not plant experience go with sag or vals as they are alot less demanding then hair grass. Hair grass forms more of a mat while the others are larger blades so so it is abit spottier though you get a grass effect if you plant them close together


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

There are a lot of different types of plants that resemble grass when planted. Do a quick search in Google for foreground plants and you'll find a whole bunch. But a lot of foreground plants that carpet do require a lot of maintenance and extra care including fertz and extra lighting.


----------

